
Laser camera can track hidden moving objects around corners - sprucely
https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn28628-laser-camera-can-track-hidden-moving-objects-around-corners/
======
DrScump
other articles:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10695922](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10695922)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10695595](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10695595)

